# Ramener un iPad 2 en France à partir du Canada



## axool76 (6 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Après de nombreuses recherches sur internet, je voudrais vous demander votre avis directement.

Je suis actuellement au Canada pour mes études et plus précisément à Montreal pour 3 mois. Ça fait un moment que je pense à m'acheter un iPad et avec la sortie de l'iPad 2 je me suis dit que j'attendrai d'être au Canada pour ramener la bête. Aujourd'hui j'y suis et le taux de change m'arrange fortement. En effet, si j'achète un iPad 2 à l'Apple Store de Montreal, j'économise environ 110 par rapport au prix auquel je l'achèterai en France (pour la version 16Go). Maintenant ma question est comment faire pour éviter de me faire contrôler avec cet iPad, et par conséquent de payer les frais de douanes à la frontières ? (je sais c'est pas bien mais c'est la crise  ).

Certains disent qu'il faut le retirer de sa boite et mettant celle-ci dans la valise et l'ipad dans le bagage à main. D'autres disent qu'il faut faire le contraire ... Lorsque j'ai pris l'avion à l'allé et qu'ils ont vérifié mes bagages à  main, ils m'ont fait sortir mon macbook pro de sa sacoche sans pour autant me poser des questions sur la facture ... (celui là, je l'ai eu en France, ça n'aurait pas posé de problèmes). Comment limiter les risques au maximum ?

Sinon, est-ce possible de passer en payant les taxes ? (si oui, à combien s'élèvent-elles ?)

Merci d'avance  .


----------



## Emmanuel94 (6 Avril 2011)

étant étudiant, donc à priori plus de 6 mois par an au Canada, tu n'es pas résident fiscal français.... donc lorsque tu rentres en France, tu n'as rien à payer.... sur l'ensemble de tes biens personnels


----------

